

PyBrain: Machine Learning Toolkit for Python - durin42
http://pybrain.org/

======
almost
Wow, that looks good. Just what I need in fact, I can stop writing my own
backprop FFN using NumPy now and use this, which means I can get on to the
more interesting stuff quicker! Thanks durin42 for posting this!

Now I just need to find a decent RBF implementation and I'm set :p

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
If you're writing back propogation algorithms you need to check out "automatic
differentiation" which gives it to you effectively for free.

<http://searchyc.com/%2522automatic+differentiation%2522>

~~~
almost
Thanks, I saw the article on that a few days ago here and it looks really
interesting.

Is it really right that I could just use that to automatically recreate the
entire backprop algorithm? Is it likely to be reasonable in its performance?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Pass. I've read the papers, I've seen the demo, but I haven't implemented it
myself. I also read it here, but I've seen it before. It looks like it should
work, but YMMV.

As always, you might need to spend some time understanding what it does and
how it works before relying on it.

